# FS:rena xp4(sold!)



## sakai (Apr 22, 2010)

comes with all media and parts. sold!!


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

Aproximatley how old is this filter ?


----------



## sakai (Apr 22, 2010)

sold!!!!!!


----------

